# Man-O-War



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Caught this scene on Padre Island National Seashore at sunup....recent shark fishing trip.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool pic!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a great photo.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

You son of a gun! I've been looking for a good PMOW for a long time. I had never seen one that color before. Looks great!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice photo.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Pic!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Very nice*

Love the colors great shot.

Griz


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. GG


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a great pic


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------

